# 888 EVO Ti?



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

Has anyone ridden one yet? I see people bashing this thing on every forum but I havent seen a review or where anyone has even squished it in a parking lot. I dont even remember seeing a spy shot of it on the trail.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Pics can be had on the Marzocchi website, they are now up on CRC aswell, $2031 AUD

SMT has had a ride of one, but we all know he can be bias towards Marzocchi, Shiver this Shiver that, etc etc...


----------



## karolicki (Mar 11, 2008)

I ride one and it is pure sex


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

Ya I have seen them floating around on ebay too.


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

karolicki said:


> I ride one and it is pure sex


Sex is good...in most cases. Any specifics? Any body else?


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

my evo ti should be on my bike in about two weeks ill let youknow but im pretty stoked on it:thumbsup:


----------



## karolicki (Mar 11, 2008)

it feels very good with the setup that it has i will probably start changing the shom stack one day to see who it works


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

can we have some pics of it?


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

yep, noted the lack of any kind of review of the new marzo's. Quite puzzling actually considering the bad rep marzo's been having for a while now. I would have thought they would seed their top forks everywhere in the hope winning back some much needed credibility via reviewers. I'm pretty much amped for the EVO, just holding back a bit till the reviews crop up. trying not to suffer early adopter's bad mojo, as apparently that's what's happening to 2010 Boxxer buyers..


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

yea i am a bit shocked there arent more seeds out there but the fork drops the first of october (says the rep i talked to when ordering mine) so i guess we will just have to wait. all i know is even if there are small issues im ok with it considering marz west coast hq is about 20 mins from my house.


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

roger that bigEhit: i can take a few niggles here and there: that's normal for any product. but as long as it's generally bombproof butter, then me and Marzo are back in the game.

as for marzo HQ being literally in the room next door, you sir, are a bar steward for rubbing that in our faces


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

CapricornZA said:


> roger that bigEhit: i can take a few niggles here and there: that's normal for any product. but as long as it's generally bombproof butter, then me and Marzo are back in the game.
> P


consider yourself back in the game....fork is buttery smooth with no stiction or bushing slop


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

why you say that SMT? Proof or it never happened  Come, write us a photographed review...


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

still no reviews?  man, that makes me a sad panda.. Asked CRC when they getting stock, or rather, what's the more likely ETA on Marzo stock. They still getting back to me.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I'd rather buy this for my 08 WC, gaurenteed performance.

http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/AVA Advantage Cart Kit.htm


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

anyone get an evo yet?  man, this makes me sad..


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

CapricornZA said:


> anyone get an evo yet?  man, this makes me sad..


I finally decided to go back to a triple and my 888evo will be here on tuesday. I am going to to do a shootout between that and a modified totem. Then after that I am going to have to get rid of a fork so we will see the results.


----------



## yamahabr6 (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone ride one yet? do you likey or no likey?


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I have one, and so do a bunch of locals now. Likey. Major likey.

Actually, it's the Evo, not the Ti. Same thing though w/o the weight savings.


----------



## Xaero (Mar 18, 2006)

DHidiot said:


> I have one, and so do a bunch of locals now. Likey. Major likey.


so, is it safe to say that zoke is back?

i want the new 66


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Xaero said:


> so, is it safe to say that zoke is back?
> 
> i want the new 66


The new 66 is the best feeling, most solid single crown I have ridden to date.
The 888 evo ti is very impressive as well, if these forks have old school Marz reliability they will be tough to beat.


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

i grabbed an 09 66 rc3 on closeout and was immediately shocked how much better it felt than the 08s, and actually even the 07s. I jumped on someones 2010, and it was like way better than even the 09. They're back, so buttery, progressive, amazing small and large bump sensitivity, and really freakin stiff. I wouldn't trade my 09 for a totem.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

I have a 2010 evo and I did a review here it is 

Initial thoughts
It's not to long after interbike and I got a 888 evo in my grubby little paws. So after thrashing this fork a couple of days and getting it dialed in I decided to give you my initial views. Ok so this fork has a few knobs which to a novice can be a little overwhelming it has rebound and air volume on top left and compression on the bottom of the left leg and the spring preload is located on the top right. The one thing I did not like is the compression, preload, and air volume labels just say "hard - soft" and don't explain what they do individually.

Damping
Marzocchi said with the stock spring it could accomodate most users and bieng 200lbs of human wrecking ball figured I could put it to the test. The first thing I noticed on this fork was how much better small bump compliance this fork had over my 2009 Totem it felt very similar to the initial stroke of my 2004 888 works. The second was that with the use of the air volume knob I could control the progressiveness of this fork to match the rear which is not easy due to the bike bieng it's super compliant and then ramps up towards the middle of the stroke.

Ride
The ride of this fork is amazing it is so smooth and progressive all without dropping a ton of coin on custom tuning. I first let it rip on some fast single track with big flowy turns and nice water bars this fork stuck to the ground letting you easily breach the 30mph mark without blinking. The second part of my test was Colorado rock gardens which are very chunky with lots of loose rock trying to plow my way down the middle of chutes. I initially had to much compression and preload and not enough ramping that it made the bike a little uncomfortable at first but then with a few turns of the knobs and a trip back to the top I had this fork dialed. It took square edge hits very well without hard spiking and took some smaller 1-5ft rock drops at high speed with ease. I will further push this fork over time and hopefully after my foot is 100% I will get some 5-15ft drops in.

I will update long term testing as I ride but my initial thoughts are this is a solid fork with good tuning options without having to get it custom tuned.

and here is a small update
I have had almost 2 months on the 2010 888 rc3 evo and let me tell you this fork is amazing it sucks up initial stutter bumps like a porn star. I recently took my bike on some local gnar that is described as bootleg canyon mixed with death and this fork did not let me down. It tracks the ground like a knife eating up all small obstacles yet it loads up nicely allowing you to push into jumps. It took rockgardens at speed while others jumped off to walk. This fork is as impresive as my first Marzocchi and I can't wait until spring.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

If it rides anything like my 09' 888 ATA then it's a great fork.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Bikesair said:


> If it rides anything like my 09' 888 ATA then it's a great fork.


Nothing like the 09 ATA, much better.


----------



## MTBKauai (Mar 20, 2004)

I've been riding the non Ti version for about a month. It's buttery smooth like my old Monster T. I'm a Marzocchi fan again...


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

i have evo ti :thumbsup: enough said


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

They should have kept the ATA in the lineup. The travel adjust is really useful when freeriding (climbing) your DH bike. The air cartridge works fine if you keep it lubed and give it new o-rings every year or two.


----------



## NeverFree (Nov 8, 2009)

karolicki said:


> I ride one and it is pure sex


vampire sex.....


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

slightly O/T,but where can one source the spares for 2010 marzo 888s? CRC doesnt have anything, and South Africa is still short of it's official distributor, which is not exactly great news for the only 2010 888 in the country <--- mine..
fortunately, i dont need to have anyhting fixed so far. It's pure marzo butter.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Thread bump!

I'm thinking of getting my greasy paws on an EVO Ti. I know there aren't a lot of people riding this time of year, (except me that is...) but was wondering how everyone's liking their fork? Does anyone have a confimed weight? All I hear is that they're the same weight as a 40 and Boxxer Team, which I'm also looking at...

Any more reviews?


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

The Evo Ti is 100g lighter than a fox 40. I will have my hands on one within the month and one of my team mates has one, and loves it. Sh!t i love my 40 and i'm switching to the Ti because of how legit Marzocchi's CS is, and the fact that they have been at every Fontana race this year doing free service


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm thinking of picking up an evo. Ti is too expensive for me, but I'd love to see more ride reports and comparisons


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

1soulrider said:


> The new 66 is the best feeling, most solid single crown I have ridden to date.
> The 888 evo ti is very impressive as well, if these forks have old school Marz reliability they will be tough to beat.


I have to agree. I have several trail rides on my new 66 RC3 TI and it's pretty amazing. Plusher than my Totem yet more playful. Bottom out great and that's w/o running any compression. With the air adjustment you can fine tune how it pre-loads.


----------



## karolicki (Mar 11, 2008)

So here is my review after 4 months on my evo ti
How it rides
-It rides awesome has a very big range of rebound adjust and you can felll how the compression works (not like past years that the compresion didnt feel) also the fork is very light super smooth (more smoth than a 40) and in 4 months of use (like 185 hours of use) there are no oil leaks no missing knobs(like last year compresion knob that it loose very easy) 
Pros 
Is the best fork that i have riden... i have riden 888 rc3 888 rc3 ara 09 fox 40 manitou travis,boxxer team 06 boxer wc 2010 and nothing compares in strong to weight to plushnes ratio 
Cons the price and when you are instaling on your bike you have to put oil on you ti bolts bicause if not when you are fasten it they make a crak sound...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Lelandjt said:


> They should have kept the ATA in the lineup. The travel adjust is really useful when freeriding (climbing) your DH bike. The air cartridge works fine if you keep it lubed and give it new o-rings every year or two.


Marz didn't make an ATA for 2 reasons

1)the new TI Evo 888 is lighter then the 09 and 08 ATA's

2)most people don't know how to adjust an air fork and an air fork takes more maintanence to make it feel good all the time. When people don't know how to do this , they then think fork is not as good


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Marz didn't make an ATA for 2 reasons
> 
> 2) Most people don't know how to adjust an air fork and an air fork takes more maintanence to make it feel good all the time. When people don't know how to do this , they then think fork is not as good


Actually, that's the only reason because in another thread we compared weights of the ATA cartridge and Ti spring assembly and the air cartridge is lighter. Malfunctioning (due to lack of lube or bad o-rings) ATA carts caused Marz too much hassle and bad press.

I can't wait to get the 2010 butted legs (currently out of stock) for my '08 888 ATA. That'll be the ultimate fork for my uses. I love the travel adjust, spring rate adjust, and progressive spring.


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

bob quit being cheap and buy a Ti.. It's without a doubt a better fork, and it would top off that M6 perfectly


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

Well I ended up getting a 66 for my 2010 demo 7. The only difference between the 888 and 66 is the cartridge is tunable in the 888. The 66 comes with the same tune as the 888. Initial impression, Hated it. The fork didn't come with the air adapter so I took it on its maiden voyage to windrock. The fork was retarded linear. As soon as the trail would turn down the frok sat at 50% sag. I blew through travel like nothing went over the bars repeatedly on steeps. Sucked! I'm only 165 lbs. Call marzocchi got my air adapter. Got the sag where I wanted it. It still blew through travel. Big hits were harsh. Called marzocchi all WTF bra? Dude told me to raise the oil levels in both legs untill I get the ramping feel I want. Measuring from the top of the damper leg I am running the max the fork can handle and 140cc more oil in the spring leg to get the feel I wanted. That made the weight go up pretty good. 

The motion control totem that came on my demo was much easier to get dialed, is lighter, stays high in its travel and takes big hits much better than the 66. The biggest plus for the totem is the chassis. Its crazy stiff, the 66 is not even close. On the plus side for the 66 it has better traction, it handles rock gardens better, and it seems to jump rather well with the new setup. Jumping is not my strong point though. 

So Im leaving the 66 on my bike because I couldn't get any one to buy the damn thing. It is not a bad fork but with the motion control option I would not drop the coin on this fork.


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

HTFR said:


> Well I ended up getting a 66 for my 2010 demo 7. The only difference between the 888 and 66 is the cartridge is tunable in the 888. The 66 comes with the same tune as the 888. Initial impression, Hated it. The fork didn't come with the air adapter so I took it on its maiden voyage to windrock. The fork was retarded linear. As soon as the trail would turn down the frok sat at 50% sag. I blew through travel like nothing went over the bars repeatedly on steeps. Sucked! I'm only 165 lbs. Call marzocchi got my air adapter. Got the sag where I wanted it. It still blew through travel. Big hits were harsh. Called marzocchi all WTF bra? Dude told me to raise the oil levels in both legs untill I get the ramping feel I want. Measuring from the top of the damper leg I am running the max the fork can handle and 140cc more oil in the spring leg to get the feel I wanted. That made the weight go up pretty good.
> 
> The motion control totem that came on my demo was much easier to get dialed, is lighter, stays high in its travel and takes big hits much better than the 66. The biggest plus for the totem is the chassis. Its crazy stiff, the 66 is not even close. On the plus side for the 66 it has better traction, it handles rock gardens better, and it seems to jump rather well with the new setup. Jumping is not my strong point though.
> 
> So Im leaving the 66 on my bike because I couldn't get any one to buy the damn thing. It is not a bad fork but with the motion control option I would not drop the coin on this fork.


Was that a 2010 66? I had the complete opposite experience with mine.


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

HTFR said:


> The motion control totem that came on my demo was much easier to get dialed, is lighter, stays high in its travel and takes big hits much better than the 66. The biggest plus for the totem is the chassis. Its crazy stiff, the 66 is not even close. On the plus side for the 66 it has better traction, it handles rock gardens better, and it seems to jump rather well with the new setup. Jumping is not my strong point though.
> 
> So Im leaving the 66 on my bike because I couldn't get any one to buy the damn thing. It is not a bad fork but with the motion control option I would not drop the coin on this fork.


Do you mean motion control totem or mission control?


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

woodyak said:


> Was that a 2010 66? I had the complete opposite experience with mine.


2010 66, the white one. I didn't think the extra couple hundred dollars for the Ti was worth the little weight savings. Its much more significant on the 888.

And yeah, when I talked to the guy at Zocchi he said I was one of the few with issues. I think most of my problems can be solved with a heavier spring. But they only offer one weight. And I really dont like their air assist. I know I'm not the only one. I was talking with an acquaintance of mine that was out west riding with someone that was testing the 888 for zocchi and he had the same problem. Way to linear. <don't want to drop any names.

Did you check oil levels?


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

dascro said:


> Do you mean motion control totem or mission control?


Motion control. Like in the "classic" boxxer.


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

HTFR said:


> 2010 66, the white one. I didn't think the extra couple hundred dollars for the Ti was worth the little weight savings. Its much more significant on the 888.
> 
> And yeah, when I talked to the guy at Zocchi he said I was one of the few with issues. I think most of my problems can be solved with a heavier spring. But they only offer one weight. And I really dont like their air assist. I know I'm not the only one. I was talking with an acquaintance of mine that was out west riding with someone that was testing the 888 for zocchi and he had the same problem. Way to linear. <don't want to drop any names.
> 
> Did you check oil levels?


Well that makes sense if your spring is too light. That's kind of wacky that they don't have heavier spring??? I weigh 150 so I'm on the light side of the default spring. I'm running the default settings which is 2 clicks of compression and 2 clicks of preload and it's been spot on for me. I found it to have excellent progression and bottom out control. I used to bottom out my Totem all the time on larger hits and that's with a bunch of HSC. I haven't clanked the 66 yet and most AM rides I have about 3/4" of unused travel showing.

What don't you like about the air assist? I go 2 pumps for DH type riding and 6 pumps for trail riding. I found that it really helps get rid of bobbing and makes it ride snappier w/o messing with the small bump feeling. With the Totem I had to dial out the LSC to get the small bump feeling good, but then I'd lose the snappiness.

I agree that the Totem is a stiffer fork. I was hoping the 66 would be stiffer but it's certainly not a noodle.

No, I haven't checked oil levels. Is there a users guide yet to changing the oil and seals on these things?


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

woodyak said:


> What don't you like about the air assist?
> 
> No, I haven't checked oil levels. Is there a users guide yet to changing the oil and seals on these things?


Well the air assist is really sensitive and it completely changes the feel of the ride. In turn when I ad or remove air, I have to go screwin with the comp/rebound. I much more prefer the volume adjustment on the 888.

If there isn't a guide on the Zocchi website call them. Their techs are great. This is where marzocchi kills SRAM.


----------



## mamaloney (Feb 7, 2010)

can anyone do a comparison of the 2010 66 and totems?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, I went for it and it'll be here Friday!

I gotta say I kinda feel stupid as I just noticed the axel to crown is taller than the 40 or Boxxer by at least 13mm... A little taller than I wanted for the frame in question, but oh well. Currently I have a 2008 888 RCV and the front end doesn't feel too tall, but that's on my current frame. I'm ordering a Revolt frame, so we'll see how the head angle looks...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

woodyak said:


> What don't you like about the air assist?


It kills the ride, makes the fork very harsh until it starts moving. Slowly lean on an air-assist marzocchi that has somewhere more than zero PSI and you'll see that it doesn't move easily (when weighted). Lots harsher than it has to be, simply get the right spring rate and all is fixed, but marzocchi thought they could save a bit with some forks, and the general idea isn't all that bad, but it needs to be mostly coil sprung and the air preload needs to be very slight, vs the way it is for some forks like my 66, which is very lightly coil-spring and mostly air-assist.


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

Jayem said:


> It kills the ride, makes the fork very harsh until it starts moving. Slowly lean on an air-assist marzocchi that has somewhere more than zero PSI and you'll see that it doesn't move easily (when weighted). Lots harsher than it has to be, simply get the right spring rate and all is fixed, but marzocchi thought they could save a bit with some forks, and the general idea isn't all that bad, but it needs to be mostly coil sprung and the air preload needs to be very slight, vs the way it is for some forks like my 66, which is very lightly coil-spring and mostly air-assist.


Did you get my PM? Dual coil 66 w/eta.. give it a try. I'm using _zero_ air!


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

Jayem said:


> It kills the ride, makes the fork very harsh until it starts moving. Slowly lean on an air-assist marzocchi that has somewhere more than zero PSI and you'll see that it doesn't move easily (when weighted). Lots harsher than it has to be, simply get the right spring rate and all is fixed, but marzocchi thought they could save a bit with some forks, and the general idea isn't all that bad, but it needs to be mostly coil sprung and the air preload needs to be very slight, vs the way it is for some forks like my 66, which is very lightly coil-spring and mostly air-assist.


I hear you. My old AM1 felt like that. I hated the air assist on that one. This one is way different. I ran it w/o any air for the 1st couple of weeks (couldn't find my pump) and it worked great. Using the compression and preload I was able to get the sag just right but it did bob more than I liked for trail riding. I tried 8 pumps and that make the fork ride too high. The dampening still felt great but it made the bike feel too choppery. So I dropped it down to 6 pumps and it's solid now.


----------



## Goatfiddyone (Feb 18, 2010)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Well, I went for it and it'll be here Friday!
> 
> I gotta say I kinda feel stupid as I just noticed the axel to crown is taller than the 40 or Boxxer by at least 13mm... A little taller than I wanted for the frame in question, but oh well. Currently I have a 2008 888 RCV and the front end doesn't feel too tall, but that's on my current frame. I'm ordering a Revolt frame, so we'll see how the head angle looks...


I have a 2009 RCV on my Kona Stab and have really considered this fork as an upgrade. Report back when you get some seat time and let me us know how they stack up with respect to the RCV.


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Well, I went for it and it'll be here Friday!
> 
> I gotta say I kinda feel stupid as I just noticed the axel to crown is taller than the 40 or Boxxer by at least 13mm... A little taller than I wanted for the frame in question, but oh well. Currently I have a 2008 888 RCV and the front end doesn't feel too tall, but that's on my current frame. I'm ordering a Revolt frame, so we'll see how the head angle looks...


Time fro a zero stack headset :thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Goatfiddyone said:


> I have a 2009 RCV on my Kona Stab and have really considered this fork as an upgrade. Report back when you get some seat time and let me us know how they stack up with respect to the RCV.


I've had bad luck with my RCV. It failed on me when I went to Whistler. (Bushing broke on one side and wedged itself in the lowers...) After that, I never really liked the adjustments, but I have faith that the new controls will be better. Too bad I'm waiting on a new frame currently to try it on the trail. :madman: 


Dynamatt said:


> Time fro a zero stack headset :thumbsup:


Of course! At this point, flush headsets are the only way to go... I still think it's strange that top level frames still use 1 1/8 headtubes.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> The axel to crown is taller than the 40 or Boxxer by at least 13mm.


I'd think same-travel double crown forks would be about the same minimum A-C. I have 210mm between my dust wipers and crown (218mm between 2.7" tire and crown) and the A-C is 577mm. It could be lowered another 7-8mm.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> Why would it be any taller? Is the crown thicker below the steerer tube than the other forks limiting tire travel or do the dust wipers hit the crown before the tire does? I have mine set with 203mm between the dust wipers and crown. If you want me to measure the A-C I will.


No worries. The claimed axel to crown for the EVO Ti is 583mm. I measured my 08 RCV (same chassis.) and it's closer to 577. I still have a smidge of room before the "minimum" hash marks.

I think I'm stressing over nothing, but the Revolt has a shorter reach measurement over my current bike, so I'm just hoping my front end isn't too tall...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I pulled my bike down, measured, and edited while you were writing.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> I pulled my bike down, measured, and edited while you were writing.


:lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Evo Ti been getting plenty of exposure here in the NZ Nats and Champs!

Wyn Masters 
Matt Scoles 
George Branigan just to name a few

Evo Ti riders/results 

Decline did a review too!

Some Evo pic's

Oh I'm riding a 2010 v2 Boxxer Team lol

Go the Zocchi though be good to see it get back to the goods, still am unlikely to give up the Team











 


















some more DHR picc's as well as Zocchi EVO Ti
Can't miss a DHR photo opp lol.





























George Branigan

random Nz rounds for u Kona riders


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> Actually, that's the only reason because in another thread we compared weights of the ATA cartridge and Ti spring assembly and the air cartridge is lighter. Malfunctioning (due to lack of lube or bad o-rings) ATA carts caused Marz too much hassle and bad press.
> 
> I can't wait to get the 2010 butted legs (currently out of stock) for my '08 888 ATA. That'll be the ultimate fork for my uses. I love the travel adjust, spring rate adjust, and progressive spring.


Do you know what the cost of '10 lowers are going to be for the 888?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

No, though they are the same as the '08s & '09s.
If you meant the butted stantions (uppers) they are still out of stock and didn't have a price for me. Call Marz and tell them to get some in! I do know that they save 244g per pair.
Here's the part #507848. Don't know if that's for one leg or two.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

So do you have to mess with the oil levels in the legs a bunch to get it tuned right? I had a 2008 4X WC that I had to change the oil levels. Too much oil, didn't get all my travel, too little oil and it would top out. I thought it was a pain, I sold the thing.

I have a 2008 Fox 40 now and like the linear feel with just a bit of bottom out. I like an occasional bottom out, that way I know I'm using all 8". I also like lots of HS compression (my hands start to ache after a day on a brake bump infested race course without it).

've also had a 2006 Boxxer Team and a Kowa. I feel the 40 blew those two out of the water. My team picked up Marzocchi this year but I'm leaning away from the 888. The 40 works great so why change right? But I am interested. 

And now I don't need "Get it bra! It will rip and handle 200 foot drops with ease! I beat the sh1t out of mine and it asks for more!" That gives me no reference to compression, air or bottom out adjustments.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

Ithnu said:


> So do you have to mess with the oil levels in the legs a bunch to get it tuned right? I had a 2008 4X WC that I had to change the oil levels. Too much oil, didn't get all my travel, too little oil and it would top out. I thought it was a pain, I sold the thing.
> 
> I have a 2008 Fox 40 now and like the linear feel with just a bit of bottom out. I like an occasional bottom out, that way I know I'm using all 8". I also like lots of HS compression (my hands start to ache after a day on a brake bump infested race course without it).
> 
> ...


Come ride mine, I will let you rip it yourself bra! maybe we could shuttle apex:thumbsup:


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

giantsaam said:


> Come ride mine, I will let you rip it yourself bra! maybe we could shuttle apex:thumbsup:


There are a few guys on my team getting them and I was hoping to get a demo one for the rest of us to try. But apparently they are selling out fast so no dice. I suppose I could scrounge up the money and sell the one I don't like.


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

Ithnu, from the time i've had with the evo Ti... Which i do not own yet, [currently have a 40 and love it] The new volume adjust feature is super nice, you can control the ramping of the for with it to really dial in where your travel starts to progress. As far as compression goes it is all in the shim stack for the actual main adjustments but you can fine tune with the actual compression knob.. Hope that helps. And i am selling my 40 to get an Evo Ti


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

Ithnu said:


> There are a few guys on my team getting them and I was hoping to get a demo one for the rest of us to try. But apparently they are selling out fast so no dice. I suppose I could scrounge up the money and sell the one I don't like.


I have a spare 2010 evo sitting in the closet.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Ithnu said:


> So do you have to mess with the oil levels in the legs a bunch to get it tuned right? I had a 2008 4X WC that I had to change the oil levels. Too much oil, didn't get all my travel, too little oil and it would top out. I thought it was a pain, I sold the thing.
> 
> I have a 2008 Fox 40 now and like the linear feel with just a bit of bottom out. I like an occasional bottom out, that way I know I'm using all 8". I also like lots of HS compression (my hands start to ache after a day on a brake bump infested race course without it).
> 
> ...


Fair enough can understand not being happy with somthing and changing, and I'm not swinging Zochi's way, been a fan in the past and was sad to see the 08 especailly go so badly by bad business decisions and support still they have worked on that and that is all ya can ask sometimes, and maybe learn from it to handle things better in future.

Interesting reading your setup though. it would seem you're the opposite of most setups that are preferred inclu myself, most Forks or racers and typical suspension nutz here would use or prefer minimum HSC or none, when you do have your oil volumes correct, weight and more importantly spring rate, then its you're LSC you dial in for ride height suppleness or ride characteristics, so I wonder what spring rates ya been running.

That said though DH forks especially need constant attention, when I ran marz I used the std fluid for minimum break in period and always had it changed to a better quality and then dialed in the right volume, same with my RS Team, so I find that unusual theses forks need regular servicing so I don't see this as an issue it's more natural if anything, what's needed is better and consistent documentation to service and support the maintenance for improved performance and reliability, most now provide additional spring rates to avoid setup issues initially how about a initial service kit so once broken in people can do this without major hassle.

To me it's not realistic to run back to an LBS every 5minutes for this its a high end fork that needs proper care, no different to a moto fork which I used to break down on regular schedules, from front to rear and I used to log hours of all my parts engine or suspension!

So ya 4x experience probably cost ya a good ride for something pretty simple to do and something that other forks need as well, just more than likely covered up by some other feature. Ive heard many times fox not coming with oil from factories, same with Sram. I pulled mine apart as soon as I got it, one I had to change the spring rate so a closer inspection while I was at it made sense.

These are technical components , we just need better info to support that and video's on Utube are not sufficient, sure it's nice to have but, a proper manual, picc's with all steps, parts required etc should be std, same with downloading PDF's not good enough. that's my beef with manufacturer's, they provide a high end, at a high cost anyway then little real quality support info WITH that product, least they can do when I'm supporting them. We shouldn't have to go looking for it, still nice to have on a website but that should be the last resort.

I love my Boxxer but I still am a fan of other brands, so I'm not going to get into a this is better than that as its just a waste, they can all be good, CAN lol..

Just my 2c,


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> Evo Ti been getting plenty of exposure here in the NZ Nats and Champs!
> 
> Wyn Masters
> Matt Scoles
> ...


and this is what the artical said "Marzocchi's best downhill fork to date". 
I have been telling you guys plush like a Shiver and sturdy like a Monster...this is the real deal


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> and this is what the artical said "Marzocchi's best downhill fork to date".
> I have been telling you guys plush like a Shiver and sturdy like a Monster...this is the real deal


Yeah MARZ best DH fork to date, not the best? that's relative!

I am still pleased to see they are getting back on the right track, now we just got to see how they hold up over time.

I'm stoked with my Boxxer to date so depending on how that goes, nowadays I'm less likely to change back and forth, just get to know the good and the bad of a product Ive settled on and work with the devil I know.

So no marz for me not to replace the Boxxer anyway, maybe in another fork, 66 would still be my first choice prob in a 180mm fork, 160mm well see Im a Lyrik fan, then Revelation, Reba..

So for me Marz may have lost me, this is what happens when things get pretty good and as long as support is there which is more key than the product itself, it can be very hard to win back customers nowadays.

But do wish good things for them and always love that Zocchi feel well the old feel anyways' not tried an Evo Ti:thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Got the fork today!!! First off, out of the box it's reeeeally smooth... Really.

Guess what? The claimed weight is off. Right out of the box with the stem, it's 7lbs. 2oz on our Park scale. That's with an uncut steerer, but that's not going to change it much. The fork's a solid 7lbs without the stem.

I'm a little irked that it's a half pound heavier, but man it's nice. The Ti hardware is sweet... Now I just need a frame to bolt it too!


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

That's odd. I've seen a couple of them weighed out of the box at almost exactly 6.5#.

Trust me, the new damper and valving on it slaps around a 40 like a red headed stepchild. 1000x less drag than the 40 too, which typically feels so much like a bag of ass that you can't even feel the damping (which isn't really there to begin with).

All the regular Evo's that I've felt have been just a tiiiiny bit smoother than the Evo Ti's. Also an awesome fork. ALSO a lot easier to get right now..


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

good to see the 2010 marzo fans coming out of the woodwork. It's a great fork. Feels quite a bit different to both the Fox and RS boxxers. so it's really a subjective assessment when it comes to preference. However, on a technical level, tehre is zero wrong with it. I'ts burly, it has adjustability, it's reliable, it's plush, and it just absolutely rocks.
super stoked to see marzo back in the races. Will also bring prices into more competitive ranges (hopefully) for other brands of forks.
Just wish CRC would actually stock spares for the stuff they using on their WC bikes. I have the EVO, but wanna lighten the fork up a bit with some Ti-loving.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I should point out that the Ti spring will NOT fit into the regular Evo. The ID's of both types of stanchions are different enough that the larger Ti spring just binds inside the black stanchions. The Ti bolts should all switch over though.


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

oh.. that's interesting to know. I thought the bore was consistent across the EVO and Ti ranges?
u saying it's not? fek. need to follow up on that. So it appears the weight saving is not only in the use of a Ti spring, but in the wall thickness of the stanchions. hmm, links to tech info on this anyone? struggling abit via google.


----------



## CapricornZA (Aug 30, 2009)

sent marzo customer care a question  Thanks for the headsup DHidiot.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Yup. Those stanchions are LIGHT!

No tech info available on it that I am aware of. This is what I got straight from the Zoke techs in the US who had tried the swap themselves.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

DHidiot said:


> That's odd. I've seen a couple of them weighed out of the box at almost exactly 6.5#.
> 
> Trust me, the new damper and valving on it slaps around a 40 like a red headed stepchild. 1000x less drag than the 40 too, which typically feels so much like a bag of ass that you can't even feel the damping (which isn't really there to begin with).
> 
> All the regular Evo's that I've felt have been just a tiiiiny bit smoother than the Evo Ti's. Also an awesome fork. ALSO a lot easier to get right now..


I wonder why mine's heavier? Maybe there's more oil in it than there should be? :skep:


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> I wonder why mine's heavier? Maybe there's more oil in it than there should be? :skep:


Stem and full length steer tube.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Nagaredama said:


> Stem and full length steer tube.


I took the stem off and weighed the fork at exactly 7 lbs. The stem weighs roughly 180 grams. The scale rounds to the ounce, but I forgot to get a gram weight of the fork without the stem... Also, the 3 or so inches of steerer isn't going to make up the difference.

Maybe there's a stack of quarters in there? :skep:


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Your fork weighs 6.72 lbs without the stem so it's almost 1/4lb overweight. Not so much when you consider manufacturing tolerances and oil volumes (which I'd check if I were you). That's assuming that most uncut 888 EVO Tis really weigh 6.5 lbs even.

Edit: We were typing at the same time. I subtracted 190g from your 7lb 2oz.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> We were typing at the same time.


Again? Cosmic...


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

trailadvent said:


> Interesting reading your setup though. it would seem you're the opposite of most setups that are preferred inclu myself, most Forks or racers and typical suspension nutz here would use or prefer minimum HSC or none, when you do have your oil volumes correct, weight and more importantly spring rate, then its you're LSC you dial in for ride height suppleness or ride characteristics, so I wonder what spring rates ya been running.


I know I run a strange setup but I had the guys at Sol Vista help me tune it to what works for me. I've tried 3 different springs to get the right sag. I also did a zip tie around the stanchion to adjust LSC to get the correct ride height in corners. The HSC was set open and then increased until my hands stopped aching. The end result was a slightly softer spring that is recommended for me; 10 clicks out LSC and 6 out for HSC. I'm referencing the clicks out from fully closed so I'm running more high speed than low speed.

I'm going to spend a few laps on a new 888 at some point this summer and I'll make my mind up then I guess.


----------

